

Free tickets to Airbnb Party - April 10th (almost gone, 614 RSVPs) - brianchesky
http://airbnb.eventbrite.com/

======
brianchesky
In attendance will be YC alumni, Airbnb users, and various people from the
tech scene. We already have 589 RSVPs, so free tickets will be gone soon.
Click register if you would like to come.

~~~
brianchesky
UPDATE: 614 RSVPs

~~~
brianchesky
UPDATE #2: We are at 850 RSVPs. I am going to cap it soon, so last call.

